# Head Badge Rivets



## silvercreek (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm needing to replace the 3 aluminum head badge rivets on my Raleigh Sports 3 speed. It looks like the rivets may be about 3/32" dia. I would like to have original style solid aluminum rivets but any correct size will do ok.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## crazychevelleman (Feb 23, 2012)

Hope this helps, http://www.ebay.com/itm/pair-NOS-bi...066?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cd88e092


----------



## silvercreek (Feb 23, 2012)

crazychevelleman said:


> Hope this helps, http://www.ebay.com/itm/pair-NOS-bi...066?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cd88e092




Got it, Thanks!


----------

